# 7 string replacement trapeze tailpiece?



## focusbob (Apr 28, 2015)

I've scoured the internet, and although there are many 7 string archtop guitars with trapeze tailpieces out there, I cannot find a replacement trapeze tailpiece for a 7 string guitar anywhere! Here's a 6 string example.







Anyone know where I can find this for a 7? I should note, I have been able to find some extremely expensive carved ebony 7 string trapezes, but I'm not looking to spend $200 on a tailpiece.

Thanks.


----------



## ShiftKey (Apr 28, 2015)

Perhaps get a new retainer(?) plate made with 7 holes and just bend the prongs a little wider? doesnt look too complicated 

Edit:- Assuming you have one for a 6 string or can just buy one..


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 3, 2018)

Made my own bridge is under 10.00 on ebay


----------



## baffled (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey man sorry to bother you but how did you do that? I can't see it to well. I really would appreciate it if you could sort of walk me through it. Thank you


----------



## baffled (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey man I hate to ask. But just how did you do that? I only have a few tools. I would really appreciate it if you got back with me. I'm just an old man with out a clue.


----------

